# Was hat meine Seerose?



## Sabine22076 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich bin durch Zufall auf euch gestoßen und total begeistert.
Habe auch schon viel gestöbert und gelesen und weiß aber trotzdem noch immer nicht was ich machen soll.
(Hoffentlich funktioniert das auch, denn der PC ist mein Lieblingsfreund :__ nase: )
 
Kann mir irgendjemand sagen warum meine Seerose so furchtbar aussieht?
Ursprunglich waren die Blätter schön grün und 1 Blüte hatte sie auch. Doch nach zwei heißen und einem Regentag sieht das in etwa so aus. D.h., so auch nicht mehr, mittlerweile habe ich nur mehr zwei Blätter.
Habe sie nun aus dem Korb herausgenommen und nur so mit Jute etwa 80 cm tief wieder versenkt. Stinken tut nichts, und einzelne neue Blätter kommen auch.
Wäre es möglich das meine Koi sich daran erfreuen oder eventuell eine Schnecke? Hatte mal eine kleine entdeckt, habe aber keine Ahnung ob die noch da ist oder nicht.

Lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Sabine,

ist etwas spät   ... aber trotzdem noch: Willkommen im Forum.
Ich vermute, dass Deiner Seerose einfach die Nährstoffe fehlen. 
Da hilft nur in ein geschlossenes Gefäß mit Lehm-Sand-Gemisch setzen und zusätzlich mit Osmocote oder wenig Blaukorn düngen.
Seerosen sind Starkzehrer und brauchen entsprechend viele Nährstoffe zur Bildung der Blätter und Blüten.


----------



## filokoch (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Sabine

meiner Erfahrung nach setzen __ Schnecken Seerosen nicht derartig zu. Ich habe eine ganze Armee von Spitzschlammschnecken, (bestimmt an die 100 Erwachsene und unzähligen Nachwuchs) die ja als besonders “pflanzengefräßig” verschrienen sind, in meinem Teich. Die Seerosen und auch alle anderen Pflanzen zeigen jedoch keine nennenswerten Schäden. Ab und zu vielleicht ein geringfügig angeknabbertes Blatt aber dass war’s dann auch  schon.  

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hi Koili,

verräts Du mir, wie Du ausgerechnet auf Eisenmangel kommst?!


----------



## Sabine22076 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Zuerst einmal danke für die Antworten.
Bevor ich meine Seerose jetzt umsetze warte ich noch die Antwort mit
dem Eisenmangel ab. Vielleicht muß ich da ja noch etwas machen, dann wäre
das Baden gehen umsonst gewesen.
Aber noch eine Frage.
Ist das Blaukorn für die Fische unschädlich?
Ich weiß nur das ich damit mal eine Blume verbrennt habe weil ich es eindeutig
zu gut gemeint habe.

danke 

und lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Vielleicht hilft DAS



> Leitwert (Mikro-Siemens/cm):
> Der Gesamtsalzgehalt aller im Wasser gelösten Salze, dargestellt durch Karbonathärte, Sulfathärte, Natriumchlorid usw., wird in Mikro-Siemens mit dem Leitwertmesser ermittelt.
> In salzarmen veralteten Wässern stockt der Pflanzenwuchs und die Pflanzen erkranken an Chlorose, werden gelb und beginnen zu faulen. Zu hohe Salzkonzentrationen werden andererseits von vielen Fisch- und Pflanzenarten nicht vertragen.
> Üblicherweise liegt der Leitwert bei ca. 250 bis 350 µS und sollte 500µS nicht überschreiten.
> Salzzusätze jeglicher Art und / oder zu altes ( = nitratreiches) Wasser kann den Leitwert stark erhöhen.



homepages.compuserve.de/MarkusSchneid/GARTENTEICH/Tagebuch.htm

Das mit dem Eisenmangel wäre auch meine Erste Idee gewesen !
Ich habe immer mal mit Chlorose im und am Teich zu tun 
und habe mit einem
gutem flüssigem Eisendünger sehr befriedigende Ergebnisse 

Hier noch eine schöne Infoseite:
http://www.drak.de/Speziell/Maengel_flora.html

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich jetzt nicht jahrelang in der Uni gelernt bekommen hätte, dass Fe-Mangel nur an den jüngsten Blättern auftritt... dann würde ich mich nach so einem langen Tag ohne murren umstimmen lassen.  
Für mich sieht es eher so aus, als ob sich die älteren Blätter auflösen (oder täusche ich mich da?) und damit kommen eher Nährstoffe/Elemente in Frage, die in der Pflanze von den alten in die jüngere Blätter verlagert werden können. Und da gehört Eisen definitiv nicht dazu.
Ich persönlich tippe auf einen Stickstoffmangel. Dafür würde m.M.n. auch die "Unterbringung" in dem Jutesack ohne Nährsubstrat und Nährstoffe sprechen. 
Oder liegt da eine dicke Schlammschicht am Teichboden?


----------



## Sabine22076 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo,
 
meine Schnecke habe ich gefunden, die wars also wirklich nicht.
Die Fische lieben die Pflanzen am Rand, (habe stundenlang beobachtet)
die Wassernuss und die anderen die schwimmen. 
Kann man also wirklich auch ausschließen. Aber.
Die guten Fachleute schwören ja auf die Teicherde, also tut man als Anfänger ja was einem gesagt wird  
und gibt die Seerose brav in einen Korb mit Jute, Teicherde und obenauf etwas Kies damit das Ganze nicht weggeschwemmt wird. 
Habe sie vor einigen Tagen aus dem Korb genommen, die Erde etwas entfernt und sie nur mehr mit der Jute versenkt. 
War nicht so wirklich der Hammer. :__ nase: Nach dem dritten Sturm schwamm sie an der Oberfläche. (logo) Hat ja so kommen müssen.

Eine dicke Schlammschicht habe ich eigentlich auch nicht. Es ist nur die Frage wie dick ist dick.
Ich habe etwa einen cm, bestehend aus allerhand guten Dingen wo ich beim besten Willen nicht weiß was es alles ist. Teicherde, Schlamm, Algen?, und wenn ichs rausfische auch minikleine __ Würmer. Darunter ist etwas Kies. 
Meine Fische stöbern auf alle Fälle gerne darin herum.
Bei meiner Seerose ist es wirklich so das die etwa 5 Tage alten Blätter gelb, bzw. braun werden und die jungen relativ farblos und hellgrün nachkommen.
Seit der Oberflächenaktion hat sie gar kein Blatt mehr.

Versuche morgen das andere Exemplar zur Schau zu stellen.

Danke und
lieben Gruß,

Sabine


----------



## Annett (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Sabine,

wenn Du der Seerose wirklich etwas Gutes tun willst, dann besorg Dir einen *Eimer* oder ein anderes geschlossenes Gefäß und fülle dahinein ein Gemisch aus Lehm und Sand. Darauf setzt Du die Seerose und beschwerst sie mit einigen größeren Steinchen/Kieseln. Vorher würde ich schauen, dass nichts verfaultes am Rhizom dran ist und ansonsten sauber wegschneiden! Die Schnittstelle möglichst mit Holzkohlenstaub (Grillkohle) desinfizieren.
Teicherde ist der größste Mist, den die Gartencenter verkloppen. Sie ist in den allermeisten Fällen viel zu nährstoffreich/gedüngt und führt dadurch zu einer wunderschönen Algenplage. 
Seerosen fangen darin auch gern an zu faulen...

Die Seerose braucht m.M.n. dringend Nährstoffe, der Teich wohl weniger.
Düngen würde ich sie dieses Jahr nicht mehr unbedingt, dass kannst Du nächstes Frühjahr mit Osmocote-Kegeln nachholen. Hauptsache, sie wächst dieses Jahr noch richtig ein.


----------



## Sabine22076 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Tipp. Das werde ich gleich machen. Ich verstehe es absolut nicht. Meine Nachbarin kümmert sich weder um Teich, Pflanzen noch Fische und ihre Seerose wuchert und blüht das man gleich so staunt und wie die Fische überleben können habe ich auch keine Ahnung. 
Und das auf einer Fläche von maximal 3m².
Das was du unterhalb siehst ist das zweite Stück, die original dunkelrote Blätter haben sollte. Eine stolze Blüte hatte sie auch geschafft und dann der große Einbruch.
Ich gehe jetzt baden und werde ihr gut zureden.

Lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Sabine,

versorg sie wie gesagt mit dem richten Substrat und sie wird auch wieder wachsen. Nächstes Jahr wird sie es Dir dann bestimmt auch mit Blüten danken


----------



## Sabine22076 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Annett,

,

hoffe nur das es nicht zu spät ist.

Lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Moin Sabine,

wie sah sie denn aus? Eigentlich sind Seerosen fast unverwüstlich.

Und wenn alles schief geht... dann wird wohl ne neue fällig werden. :? 
Welche Farbe hat(te) sie denn und für welche Tiefe war sie geplant?


----------



## Sabine22076 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Annett,

habe sie herausgefischt und von den Algen befreit die da so den Kies bedeckten. Hab gleich nur so gestaunt. Der Wurzelballen saß fest drinnen und einige dicke Wurzeln wuchern aus dem Korb und der Jute durch. 
Keine Spur von verfaulten Stellen. Die Wurzeln selber sind grün und es kommen einige neue Blätter heraus. Sind zwar noch klein, so von 1 bis 2 cm, aber der Mensch freut sich. 
Normalerweise hat sie dunkelrote Blätter und blüht gelb. Die angegebene Pflanztiefe wäre von 50 bis 100 cm. Eingesetzt hatte ich sie auf knapp 80cm. Habe sie aber vorige Woche schon auf einen Eimer gesetzt, nachdem ich das Forum ja schon über die Seerosen durchstöbert habe. Dachte mir das es ihr vielleicht hilft. Nachdem ich noch keinen Lehm auftreiben konnte hab ich sie abgewaschen und wieder auf ihren Platz gesetzt. Die zweite Seerose(das erste Foto) ist spurlos irgendwo im Dumpf verschwunden. Habe sie nicht gleich herausgeangelt nachdem sie der Sturm auf die Oberfläche trieb und nach den Gewittern und Stürmen der letzten zwei Tage ist sie irgendwo auf den 1 Meter 50 abgesunken. Konnte meinen Göttergatten nicht davon überzeugen auf die Suche zu gehen.
Jetzt muß ich etwas warten bis die Sicht im Teich besser ist, vielleicht erspähe ich sie dann. Möchte mit dem Kescher nicht alles abgrasen, weil da noch einige Sauerstoffpflanzen unten dabei sind und ich sonst gar nichts mehr sehe. Hab vergessen wie die heißen. Irgendwas mit Krebs oder so ähnlich. Das Ding das sich seinen Platz selber sucht und an die Oberfläche kommt wenn es blüht. 
Was meinst du. Soll ich einen Lehm organisieren oder noch eine Woche abwarten ob die Blätter doch wieder wachsen?

Danke und
lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Sabine,

normalerweise schwimmen Seerosen immer auf, weil ihr Rhizom Lufteinschlüssen enthält... 

Du kannst die verbliebene auch erstmal noch eine Woche oder auch zwei beobachten, aber ich persönlich würde wie weiter vorn geschrieben verfahren. 
"Irgendwas mit Krebs" sind sicherlich Krebsscheren.  
Den Lehm würde ich jedenfalls schon mal vorsorglich besorgen, der wird ja nicht schlecht.
Vielleicht buddelt jemand in der Nähe gerade in seinem Garten ein tiefes Loch. Oft ist dort dann auch Lehm zu finden.


----------



## Sabine22076 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was hat meine Seerose?*

Hallo Annett,

 , danke, genau die habe ich gemeint.
Werde mir den Lehm besorgen.
Danke nochmal

Lieben Gruß
Sabine


----------

